# To Buy or Not - Colnago Titanio



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

This bike was never ridden.

Want's $1700 for it. Is it worth it (thinking resale value not rider/collector's value).

View attachment 264063


View attachment 264064


View attachment 264065


View attachment 264066


View attachment 264067


View attachment 264068


View attachment 264069


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

No, everything is obsolete. I would offer $1,300.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Never ridden - that makes it more appealing. See if you can negotiate the price a bit, pretty nice bike.


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

Well I got it for what seems a good price. More detailed photos when I get the bike in hand - I'm excited to see this one, but sadly too big 184cm to ride it. Look for it on flea bay coming soon...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

are you planning to buy all Colnagos that appear on ricardo ? 

leave something for the rest of us rrr:

PS. if you are still buying I have a Dream 57, Extreme C 56 and EP 54 for sale


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> are you planning to buy all Colnagos that appear on ricardo ?


Yes I am! No carbon only metal. Let the chrome Super go - not worth it.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Chrome Super? Now that is something I would be very interested in. Got pics, details or links?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

yeah, where is "Ricardo?" I need to check out that site!! I'm going to take a look at a De Rosa Neo Primato in Faema colors today at a shop here in Stuttgart. It's a size 56 so it has too long a headtube and seattube than I prefer but the toptube at 56cm, I can comfortably ride. (I know, it is not a Colnago, but for steel, De Rosa is the pinnacle IMHO  )


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Ricardo is a Swiss online marketplace like eBay, the Swiss generally use it over eBay, maybe because it appeared on the Internet before and has remained local


----------

